# Mongo and Banjo (cane76's dogs)



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are safe!!!! I got in contact with a lady yesterday about the dogs. They are currently safe and well cared for, however I let her know that if they ever need homes I am 30 min away and will come get them immediately.

I just wanted everyone to know that Mongo didn't end up back at the shelter and that these dogs are ok. I know it would mean alot to Keith to know everyone on this forum has cared so much about the safety of his dogs those dogs meant alot to him.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Thats Great news.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

that is so awesome I know he would be so happy to know everyone is looking out for his dogs!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It was very great the lady I got into contact with is an avid pitbull lover also and very grateful that we care about the dogs future, she was extremely friendly and helpful. I feel much better knowing where those 2 boys are.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm so glad they are OK!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Great news! I'm glad they're being taken care of.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

You're awesome Holly! thanks for the update!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks for the update... there but the grace of god go I, ya know?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats wonderful!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

that is very good news! glad they are safe.but i wonder how they are getting along without him around.. my grandfgathers dog died and she didnt get over it until 6 months later.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

hell no they wont go said:


> that is very good news! glad they are safe.but i wonder how they are getting along without him around.. my grandfgathers dog died and she didnt get over it until 6 months later.


I know the poor things. Atleast they are with people they know.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Great job Holly!

Awesome to hear they are ok. So Banjo didn't go back to the breeder?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Holly, this is freakin awesome news, I was so worried about those guys. I am glad they are safe and being well taken care of.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

That is great news ~!.... the pix are really nice but they made me so damn sad right now ... he looks so happy he and the dogs ....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Roxy_Nie said:


> So Banjo didn't go back to the breeder?


No hes with Sarah. Mongo is with one of Keiths buddies.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm glad they went to seperate homes, and that they are safe. I only wish their new owners would sign up with us


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Glad to hear his dogs are ok


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is great news


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I am so glad to hear that and so glad that there are people willing to go the extra mile to make sure they are ok. 

If anything ever happens to me, please track my dogs down and if anyone that I know personally has them then someone from this forum please take them. I trust you guys more than any of my personal friends or relatives, except for Joe, of course.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

My husband and I discussed this quite a long time ago. Our family knows that if anything happens to me and Jeremy to contact redog here on GP and he will tell them who is ok to give my dogs to. 
I told my husband the same. If anything where to happen to me and he needed to home some of the dogs this is where to go.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

If I go, I know my old man will "prune" the house which i don't blame him, but I most definitely would want one of a few people on here to take my dogs.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am so glad Keith's dogs are safe and have places to go! 

If I die... the fiance will keep them, but if that doesn't work out they would for sure go to my boss. if not, i would expect someone to come on here and find help to find suitable home for them. They're both super easy haha, so I'm sure there would be no trouble homing them.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

great to know that there is someone that will take care of them. thanks for the update.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

meganc66 said:


> I am so glad Keith's dogs are safe and have places to go!
> 
> If I die... the fiance will keep them, but if that doesn't work out they would for sure go to my boss. if not, i would expect someone to come on here and find help to find suitable home for them. They're both super easy haha, so I'm sure there would be no trouble homing them.


What about Boo Bear??


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

If I die I'm taking my dogs with me....LOL..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Roxy_Nie said:


> If I die I'm taking my dogs with me....LOL..


Lol. If me and Jeremy Die we are talking Mae with us lol..


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't know if my family can handle my dogs or do for them like I do. I would never want them to live less then their use to. Plus my mom hates the breed. I would hate to have to come back from the grave and mess her up for not taking care of my dogs....lol


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> If I die I'm taking my dogs with me....LOL..


Lol I know just how you feel ... 
My mom would take my dog, Biggie changed her mind about the breed.
Heck she didn't even like animals til him ..... and now she owns one with my brother that sleeps with HER~! I made the mistake of calling hers and idiot once joking around and that old woman almost BIT ME~!
If I died I would really rather one of yous take mine cuz honestly I would not trust anyone to care for them like I would ..... cept my son if he's old enough by then ... shooo I'm really going to have to make him a member for sure now that this came up so yall can keep him on his toes ...


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

MEGAN! If I die, come get Maile...ASAP! Dont leave her with Adam! Shell get fat. LOL. 

Great news about his babies though. I was getting kind of worried...awesome job Holly. Youre a good person for tracking them down.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

GP. com rocks. I know I dont contribute to much, but someday I will. I promise. You guys are so awsome.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that the dogs are safe and being taken care of. 

Yes if I die my family knows to put Vendetta down and rehome DaVinci. He would be easy to place. Vendetta no she is a mama's girl plus i don't want to end up in the wrong hands.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I wonder if it is something that is done. Having your dog buried with you...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I believe it is illegal. Maybe if you have a private service but i don't think it is legal.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

cremains can be placed in the coffin with a person no problem.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for clearing that up Dave.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

we buried my dad with all 20 of his cat urns and my stepmoms ashes in his coffin.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

That is good to hear.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I thought about starting a thread about what would happen to our dogs if the worst happens to us. I think it is something we should all think about, considering our breed of choice. I know that if something were to happen to Mike (my husband) and I, his parents would take on the dogs no problem. 

But honestly, it is something we should all consider! We LOVE our dogs and if something were to happen to us we would want someone we trust to continue to care for them in the manner in which we do. We should all have people in our lives whom we trust to care for our dogs if the unspeakable should happen. If there is no one in our lives who we trust to care for our dogs then we should find a proxy on here who would be willing to take our babies. If that's not possible then we should make sure that there is someone in our lives who would be able to take our dogs to be put down in the event of our death. 

It sucks to have to think about something like this but in light of recent events it's something we must do!

Holly, thanks for following up about Keiths dogs btw. I am glad they are well taken care of at the moment.


----------



## JaermaACDs (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm so amazed at the compassion of people on this board for the care of Keith's dogs. Such love for a tragic situation!

If something tragic were to happen to me, I've already laid out arrangements for my kids. They all have people who would take them in a heartbeat, whether it be with my parents or back to their breeders/co-owners, or in the case of my blind/deaf ACD-he would be euthanized and cremated since he could never be rehomed with anyone else-he's a crusty old fossil . I hope it would never come down to this, but it's a good idea to have it planned out, especially when you have 7 dogs like me; and my poor fiance would not want to be stuck with 5 Australian Cattle Dogs!! 

Erin


----------

